# Arctic Shield H5 Pro Series Review



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I am in the same boat you were in, my heavy clothes are just a little too thick and bulky to bow hunt with, but keep me fairly warm. i have been looking at the Artic Sheild line for awhile now. I just might have to go to Bass Pro this week and give them a look.


----------

